# Flat snail??



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Can anyone identify this snail? It's shell is flat but look like a ram horn snail? I found 5 so far and removed them from my Crystal Shrimp tank. They are approx 1cm.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

this is the worst snail.. i hate them so much.. they popped up everywhere in my tank.. i crush them whenever i can and let CRS take care of the rest


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Gyraulus species harmless 

I'd take some off you or trade for other snails.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i have those snails too but mine grow up looking like red ram horns with a spotted shell and no longer flat.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Jackson said:


> Gyraulus species harmless
> 
> I'd take some off you or trade for other snails.


Sure.. I'll see how many I can find. I wouldn't mind getting a few blue ram horns from you.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

razoredge said:


> Sure.. I'll see how many I can find. I wouldn't mind getting a few blue ram horns from you.


Sounds good Lmk


----------

